# Finishing Hops



## jivesucka (20/4/10)

layed down a brewcraft munich lager with 15g fuggles & 15g great northern brewer hops. any experience with finish hops? opinions? fresh or pellet?


----------



## southbrew (20/4/10)

jivesucka said:


> layed down a brewcraft munich lager with 15g fuggles & 15g great northern brewer hops. any experience with finish hops? opinions? fresh or pellet?



And to add to this - can anyone tell me where I can buy fresh hops in Adelaide?


----------



## jivesucka (20/4/10)

southbrew said:


> And to add to this - can anyone tell me where I can buy fresh hops in Adelaide?



http://www.brewerschoice.net.au/html/homebrewing.htm delivery is free if orders are $40 or over
the hops are as fresh as feasibility will allow. they are in pellet form sealed inside a foil satchet


----------



## manticle (20/4/10)

By fresh do you mean flowers? Hops come in three forms usually - pellets, plugs (both dried and compressed) and flowers (dried or wet depending on where you get them).

However I know you have referred to the brigalow finishing hop tablet as a pellet before. If that's what you mean by pellet then definitely fresh. The finishing hop tablet just adds basic oils which help with head retention. The pellets will add some flavour and aroma.

What are you aiming to make? NB and fuggles are usually used for English styles (not that it necessarily matters) but the hop you dry hop with will depend on where you see the final product.


----------



## breadenhound (20/4/10)

southbrew said:


> And to add to this - can anyone tell me where I can buy fresh hops in Adelaide?



Beer Belly sells hop flowers - http://www.beerbelly.com.au 

I have a few clients up their way which enables me to conviently stop by during work hours


----------



## southbrew (21/4/10)

breadenhound said:


> Beer Belly sells hop flowers - http://www.beerbelly.com.au
> 
> I have a few clients up their way which enables me to conviently stop by during work hours



Thanks for the tip on Beerbelly, I must get down there to have a look at their setup. I see they do demo days as well which would be valuable for someone like me who is fairly new to homebrewing and still has plenty of questions


----------



## breadenhound (21/4/10)

southbrew said:


> Thanks for the tip on Beerbelly, I must get down there to have a look at their setup. I see they do demo days as well which would be valuable for someone like me who is fairly new to homebrewing and still has plenty of questions



No worries! I haven't gone back to Brewcraft since :lol:


----------



## JestersDarts (22/4/10)

breadenhound said:


> No worries! I haven't gone back to Brewcraft since :lol:



My sentiments exactly.


----------

